# Home and 13.5 acres in SE Texas



## R&R Farm (Jun 12, 2008)

4 Br 2Ba DW on 13.5 acres. About 5 acres cleared, the rest wooded. With two car carport. Lots of Fruit trees Mayhaw,Orange tree and lemon trees, fig trees, muscadine grapes, blackberries, blueberries. Hwy frontage. 4 miles from small town of Kirbyville. Long rock driveway, very private. Has small barn with a small hayloft. Nice milking parlor with water and electric. Argentine Bahia hay field. chicken yard. Nice RV shed. 20x50 shop with attached office/work area that is insulated, heated, cooled, has water and electric. 130 feet deep well with excellent water. asking 154,000.00 Please call 409-423-3999 and leave message or 409-384-2207 mobile. If this is for you please call I think it will sell quick. Will post pictures later...


----------



## MissKitty (Mar 16, 2005)

Is it on HWY 10?


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

MissKitty said:


> Is it on HWY 10?


+ + + + + + 
Kirbyville, Tx. is on 96 & about 50 miles NNE of Beaumont, Tx. (which is on I-10).


----------



## Tilly (Oct 16, 2007)

Sent you a PM


----------



## R&R Farm (Jun 12, 2008)

Sorry I can't figure out how to get pics on here. I can email them if you're interested.


----------

